# Varanus Acanthurus Ridge Tailed Monitors- Videos



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

I uploaded a couple videos of my monitors on YouTube.

http://youtu.be/Dsr9S0ZEPFo
http://youtu.be/uKLRZQECDsY
http://youtu.be/Be93z6CBmoE
http://youtu.be/ePZ8mwbskFc


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

There heaps cool. I like how they run heaps fast and can climb so well aha. Is that about how big they grow or are those babies


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

There only around 6 weeks. Grow to around 40-50cm inc tail.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome set up... Love the rock formations... Those guys are so cool... Thx for sharing


----------



## phatty (Jul 7, 2013)

great good mate looking like they love it in there


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

ok cool how much do you feed babies because im interested in buyin one or two soon hopefully and cant find out how much to feed babies or could you pleaze pm me the caresheet you use if you use one. thanks


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> ok cool how much do you feed babies because im interested in buyin one or two soon hopefully and cant find out how much to feed babies or could you pleaze pm me the caresheet you use if you use one. thanks



I feed them when they are hungry, normally 3-4 mediums a day. 

Not many care sheets out there, just guidelines.

Hot spot 50-70c (i have 1 at 70c on the stack and another at 50-60c on background)
Enclosure temps of around 30c minimum, my floor is 25c an up top of background is 30-40c (spend most of time in the stack or lounging on the background)
Enclosure size of around 1200x600mm floor space for a pair or trio, my enclosure is 1200x600x900mm but they may go into a bigger one when adults.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I feed them when they are hungry, normally 3-4 mediums a day.
> 
> Not many care sheets out there, just guidelines.
> 
> ...


50-60c celcius Thats heaps hot do they need it that hot And do you feed one four to five crickets a day or both? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## wildthings (Jul 7, 2013)

They're so cool Rick, I bet you waste lots of time watching and having a laugh lol ..I know I would


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> 50-60c celcius Thats heaps hot do they need it that hot And do you feed one four to five crickets a day or both? If you dont mind me asking



I have 3 in there. Depending on how full their bellys are they will eat between 1-5 crickets a day, i have been skipping days starting last weekend. 

Yes they need it hot, they are not Bearded Dragons. These guys are best kept at 30c minimums will very high basking spots, they dont lounge under the lamps for long an will be back off ready to hunt or explore. They are a very active species.

If i get a chance i will try and do a time lapse of a day of there activitys. Dont get up till around 9-10am (lights on 7am) and normally snoozing by around 4pm up in the background till lights go out at 9pm then under the warm stack they go.

Nights are dropping to around 16c at the moment but come summer they should be active for more hours a day.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

wildthings said:


> They're so cool Rick, I bet you waste lots of time watching and having a laugh lol ..I know I would



Yes, yes i do. My lunch break at work involves coming home an attemping feeding, then watching them till i go back to work.

I watched them for around 3hrs last saturday, was amazing watching them climb and run around inbetween quick basking stops.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I have 3 in there. Depending on how full their bellys are they will eat between 1-5 crickets a day, i have been skipping days starting last weekend.
> 
> Yes they need it hot, they are not Bearded Dragons. These guys are best kept at 30c minimums will very high basking spots, they dont lounge under the lamps for long an will be back off ready to hunt or explore. They are a very active species.
> 
> ...


Yeah im probly defianetly goig to get one now but the NSW sizing rule for them is a bit big i think. As much as i have heard they sound like a really cool, fun and easy species to keep


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Yeah im probly defianetly goig to get one now but the NSW sizing rule for them is a bit big i think. As much as i have heard they sound like a really cool, fun and easy species to keep



Yep, they are great. They are not a species that enjoys to be picked up an handled like a beardie but they do tame down a fair bit.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep, they are great. They are not a species that enjoys to be picked up an handled like a beardie but they do tame down a fair bit.
> 
> 
> Rick


Yeah in the videos they looked a bit skitish so i wouldnt pick one up, and because there a monitor they would have long claws aswell wouldnt they?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Yeah in the videos they looked a bit skitish so i wouldnt pick one up, and because there a monitor they would have long claws aswell wouldnt they?



They have sharp claws and teeth  They will allow me to stroke their backs for a few seconds an sometimes tongue flick my hands.

Give them another 6-12 months an I'm sure they won't mind as much but very skittish as bubs.


Rick


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah aha thanks for all the help and info i will be surely getting one or two of these possibly sooner rather then later i hope aha once i get an enclousure set up.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jul 8, 2013)

Are they always that active. my beardie will just chill on his rock under the heat. he will chase roaches and crickets then run back onto his rock, but it is very interesting watching him dig a hole 10 mins before the lights go of and just sit there looking at his days work.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 8, 2013)

Crazycow232 said:


> Are they always that active. my beardie will just chill on his rock under the heat. he will chase roaches and crickets then run back onto his rock, but it is very interesting watching him dig a hole 10 mins before the lights go of and just sit there looking at his days work.



About 400% more active then a beardie, my beardie spends most of her day laying down under the heat or uvb.


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 8, 2013)

You can get them pretty tame even as bubs. My female is amazing, never bites or runs. Sits on my shoulder while I watch tv. Male is a a bit skitish but i handle them both a few times a day so he eventually calms down and sits in my hands happily. Starting to teach him games atm. They are pretty much the same age as yours.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 8, 2013)

They are awesome, great vids, I could watch them all day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 8, 2013)

I adore how curious they are.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> You can get them pretty tame even as bubs. My female is amazing, never bites or runs. Sits on my shoulder while I watch tv. Male is a a bit skitish but i handle them both a few times a day so he eventually calms down and sits in my hands happily. Starting to teach him games atm. They are pretty much the same age as yours.



What temps are you keeping them at? If i attempted handling i would probably lose them somewhere as they move so quick when kept at 30c+. 

Mine dont bite at all an have settled an gotten used to me no worries, but i wouldnt advise handling them like a bearded dragon.


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 8, 2013)

Hot spot sits around 53C. The male is constantly running but the female is pretty submissive. Goes into her burrow often but eats and runs well.
Took her too see david vella when she got some sand in her eye a few weeks ago. He said she is one of the most placid monitors he's met before.
She's perfectly healthy though just a bit of a weirdo. She climbs up to my shoulder when I put my hand in so she can come out and walk around the house with me. 
No way I could do that with the male he would bolt onto the floor.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 8, 2013)

View attachment 292692


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 8, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> View attachment 292692


Doesnt work


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 8, 2013)

Pic of my girl


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> Pic of my girl
> 
> 
> View attachment 292710



Bit bigger then my guys, mine are so tiny lol. How old are yours?


Rick


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 9, 2013)

about 5 months I think.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 9, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> about 5 months I think.



Mine are 6 weeks old, can wait till mine have some size to them.


Rick


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 9, 2013)

They are cool lizards! They must be pretty tough to keep mebbe in acouple of years lol.


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 9, 2013)

nickg said:


> They are cool lizards! They must be pretty tough to keep mebbe in acouple of years lol.


From what i have heard they're really hardy and easy going lizards apart from them having so much energy


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh really! cool.


----------



## sandfireackie (Jul 11, 2013)

my ridge tail monitor is exactly the same do all ridge tail monitors do that


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 21, 2013)

Small one









Middle sized one




Big one






















Rick


----------



## saintanger (Jul 21, 2013)

my 2, they are very active. and always hungry.


----------

